# Beer Tap Ferrule Threads



## cbatzi01 (2/1/12)

Hi, 

I am a hobby woodturner in the US, and I am turning some beer tap handles for a friend who home brews in Australia. and am curious about beer faucets in Australia. Are the ferrules used for beer tap handles the same thread pitch as in the US? The ferrules here are typically 3/8"x 16TPI. My initial thought was that the threading on the faucets/ferrules would be metric, but I can't confirm this. I would ask him, but these are a gift. 

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## tallie (2/1/12)

I don't know for sure, but these tap handles from one of the site sponsors (a local retailer) are 3/8"-16 UNC. Also, I haven't heard of anyone having problems with handles on taps that are directly imported from the US, but I don't have any personal experience.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## TidalPete (2/1/12)

Chris Atzinger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a hobby woodturner in the US, and I am turning some beer tap handles for a friend who home brews in Australia. and am curious about beer faucets in Australia. Are the ferrules used for beer tap handles the same thread pitch as in the US? The ferrules here are typically 3/8"x 16TPI. My initial thought was that the threading on the faucets/ferrules would be metric, but I can't confirm this. I would ask him, but these are a gift.
> 
> ...



G'day Chris,

I'm thinking you are talking about "threaded inserts" as we call them over here?

TTBOMK there are no beer faucets made in Australia & all taps (faucets) purchased by members of this forum at least are made overseas (mostly in the US) although I stand to be corrected?

I got some wooden tap handles turned for me by a local woodturner ($10 each  ) & had to supply the threaded inserts & ferrules myself. After a bit of searching I ordered the inserts from HERE. As you can see, the threaded inserts are 3\8" x 16TPI & screwed onto my Perlicks beautifully. 
Made the ss ferrules that fit over the bottom of each handle from the dip tube off a 50 litre keg.
Just tacking this link & info on for the benefit of other forum members here as it probably will be of no help to you but I hope so? :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------

